# suggestions for a beginner--sanding round wooden poles



## superbee251 (Nov 18, 2012)

What tool would you recommend for sanding a large number of 4" round wooden posts? I would like to build a nicely finished fence around my garden, and the posts and rails I have are a little rough. I've been using a 5" random orbital sander, but am finding that the velcro attaching the disks to the sander isn't holding. I've replaced the velcro on the sander itself, but still, the disks fly off partway through a pole. At this rate, I'm going to go mad before I get my fence built. I'm guessing there's a better sanding tool out there, but I'm not sure what. I'm pretty new to this. Advice? Thanks!


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

I had pretty good luck using a Dewalt (or what ever brand) palm sander when trying to sand spindles. Much smaller than a 4 inch post but IMO I would say give that a try. Harbor Freight has some cheap palm sanders, not sure if they are any good or not.

Bill


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The diameter of your posts makes it difficult to find a curved spokeshave which will have a big enough blade. Drawknives typically have a flat blade. A skorp has the wrong curved shape for your pole.

The heat of sanding and small contact area is likely giving you the problem.

I would look for a 1/2 sheet sander. Not easy to find these days. This will have a spring loaded mechanism to hold the normal sanding paper.

A 1/4 sheet sander may have a similar mechanism, but the smaller size means it will take longer to sand.

Another option may be a belt sander. I am not fond of belt sanders. They can remove a lot of material, but I find it is not easy to control to get a smooth surface.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Sanding them by hand might be your best option at this point.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd think making a matching sanding block and going by hand would be best. You could probably skip the block if you like but I always find it goes faster and looks better with a block backing the paper rather than my hand.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
We use a ten year old "convex" portable sander by Craftsman (designed in Germany), it comes in 2 sizes...full and 3/4 :thumbsup:!
The smaller size is the size for your project. Out of production, but we're sure someone still makes it or sells it (fee-bay, craig's)!
We lent it to a friend who needed it for a similar job! I'm calling him Monday to get the model ", pictures, etc. Will post asap!
How does it work?...fine! Thnik of a 3-head Norelco Shaver, but with (3) replaceable circular sanding discs (with center hole) which will conform to the round shape of your poles :thumbsup:!
Good news! I found the box and the model # is 9_11633!
I'll start my research tomorrow! 
Anyone who wants to chime in, please do!!!
Best
Happy Thanksgiving,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
I googled 3D Sander Craftsman and I got to CRAFTSMAN WEB SITE!
Still available...~ $34.00 new! Check it out!
Best
Vinny


----------



## superbee251 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Vinny! That rocks! I'm gonna try that one. Thanks again!
--B


----------

